# SE PA Bottles



## bendadam (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi All,

 Recently got a collection of about 80 beer bottles, mostly from south east PA, some from the coal regions...but mostly from the Phila. and Perkiomen Valley region.  Trying to get information on as many of them as I can....but haven't been able to find anything on a lot of them....but I'm new to this site an going to start researching here.  Here is a list of some of the names I have:

 J O Hendricks and Jas O Hendricks - Perk Valley
 C F Leister - Green Lane
 Shipe & Comp - Green Lane
 Geo Funkler - Phila
 P Hall - Phila
 Grosson - Phila
 John Hughes - Phila
 Tony Kayser - Phila
 Geo W Tucker - Phila
 J Lieberman - Allentown
 Horlacher - Allentown
 Allentown Bottlery
 John J Traynor - Pottsville
 C Peters - Point Pleasant Staten Island
 Fegley's Dairy - Limeport
 Albert Krumaker - NYC
 Edward Tiernay - Jenkintown
 Pottstown Brewing
 Henry Held - ?
 G A Straub - Quakertown
 Frank McKeone - Phoenixville
 Francis Bros - Doylestown
 F Schmidt & Co - Shenendoah
 Chas D Kaier - Mahanoy City
 Wm Linck & Sons - ?
 Excelsior - Reading
 J S Fine - Bristol
 P Serwazi - Manayunk

 Sorry for listing them all.....hopefully some pictures to follow!


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Jan 9, 2013)

Adam,

 Welcome to the site, you've come to the right place.  Are you interested in selling this accumulation of bottles or are these bottles that you are adding to your collection?

 Tom


----------



## bendadam (Jan 9, 2013)

Well I'd like to learn about them mostly.  Quick internet searches haven't brought up much information.  I may consider selling a Hendricks or trading a few at this point.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Jan 10, 2013)

The website sodasandbeers.com provides a wealth of knowledge, I'd start there.  Then just set eBay "saved searches" and when one of the bottles in your collection is offered on the Bay, watch to see what is sells for, that will give you your current value.

 Tom


----------

